# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Armor2net™ Personal Firewall

## fenix

А что скажете об Armor2net™ Personal Firewall
интересно мнение! Да может есть где русификатор буду благодарен!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

тут он http://personal-firewall-software-re...enreviews.com/ на 14 месте, но это почти ничего не значит.. 
а так о нём мало инфы..

----------


## deus_ex

Странный у них обзор. Сайгейта уже год как нет.

----------

